# Wireless Card not detected by gentoo

## tesaklebestift

Hi everybody,

my problem isn't to find a driver for my wireless card (orinoco should be supported), my card is not detected by gentoo. Windows XP detect and use this card, so I think the card must be ok.

wireless card: dell truemobile 1150 minipci (orinoco chipset)

dmesg

```

 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:deda0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=306 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1400x1050-16@60

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1196.300 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514488k/524168k available (2833k kernel code, 9208k reserved, 1132k data, 140k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2395.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=4791465)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz stepping 04

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbfee, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0880-08bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PADA] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8e0-0x8ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf000-0xf0fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf100-0xf1fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf200-0xf2fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf500-0xf5fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf600-0xf6fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf800-0xf8fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xf900-0xf9fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xbf40-0xbf5f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xbf20-0xbf3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fc000000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:01.0

  IO window: 0000e000-0000e0ff

  IO window: 0000e400-0000e4ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:01.1

  IO window: 0000e800-0000e8ff

  IO window: 00001000-000010ff

  PREFETCH window: 32000000-33ffffff

  MEM window: f6000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bus 11, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:03.0

  IO window: 00001400-000014ff

  IO window: 00001800-000018ff

  PREFETCH window: 34000000-35ffffff

  MEM window: fa000000-fbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: e000-ffff

  MEM window: f4000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-36ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.1 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

Machine check exception polling timer started.

cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1147890333.252:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=60) Memory=166.00 Mhz, System=166.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 12000 max 35000

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02    

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon LY 

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c01ea123>] kobject_register+0x35/0x49

 [<c0261944>] bus_add_driver+0x3e/0x84

 [<c02622c2>] driver_register+0x75/0x7a

 [<c01f1a8c>] pci_create_newid_file+0x1a/0x21

 [<c01f1e1b>] __pci_register_driver+0x60/0x71

 [<c04ee759>] radeonfb_old_init+0x39/0x41

 [<c04e2646>] do_initcalls+0x4b/0x90

 [<c0100283>] init+0x0/0x121

 [<c01002b5>] init+0x32/0x121

 [<c01012d1>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (50 C)

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at e080ec00. Vers LK1.1.19

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.3

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

STRIP: Version 1.3A-STUART.CHESHIRE (unlimited channels)

orinoco 0.15rc3 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_cs 0.15rc3 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_plx 0.15rc3 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

orinoco_pci 0.15rc3 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

orinoco_tmd 0.15rc3 (Joerg Dorchain <joerg@dorchain.net>)

orinoco_nortel 0.15rc3 (Tobias Hoffmann & Christoph Jungegger <disdos@traum404.de>)

spectrum_cs 0.15rc3 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, et al)

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.7, id: 0x9b48b1, caps: 0x804793/0x0

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4240N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1028:00e3]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:01.0, mfunc 0x01261222, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xe000 - 0xffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xfbffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x36ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.1 [1028:00e3]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:01.1, mfunc 0x01261222, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xe000 - 0xffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xfbffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x36ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:03.0 [12a3:ab01]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:03.0, mfunc 0x01000002, devctl 0x60

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 7

Socket status: 30000010

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xe000 - 0xffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xfbffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x36ffffff

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 2

cs: memory probe 0x30000000-0x36ffffff: excluding 0x30000000-0x36ffffff

cs: memory probe 0xf4000000-0xfbffffff: excluding 0xf4000000-0xf8ffffff 0xfa000000-0xfbffffff

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia2.0

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55479 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 with CS4205 at 0xd800, irq 7

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

eth1: Hardware identity 0005:0004:0005:0000

eth1: Station identity  001f:0001:0008:000a

eth1: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.10

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:02:2D:7F:BE:DE

eth1: Station name "HERMES I"

eth1: ready

eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 3.3, irq 7, io 0xe100-0xe13f

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 MODM PCIE MPCI 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0b, buttons: 2/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input2

Adding 755012k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:755012k

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

even if I integrate drivers for the pcmcia and cardbus the wireless card won't be detected. Other cards in the PCMCIA have been detected without any problems.

Is there any body who understand this? I mean, gentoo should detect the card even if there is no driver for it.

----------

## tesaklebestift

ok, problem solved.

the following modules have to be in the kernel (make menuconfig)

Bus Options --> PCCARD (PCMCIA/Cardbus) support

Load 16-Bit PCMCIA support

Cardbus yenta-compatible bridge support (automatically enables 32-Bit support)

Device drivers-->Network device support --> wireless lan (non-hamradio)

Hermes PCMCIA card support (only available if 16 Bit PCMCIA support is enabled)

Hermes chipset support 802.11b (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

device drivers --> PCMCIA network device support

PCMCIA network device support

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

I have an Oricono/PRISM2 based card and I'm unable to get it working... 

That's a Mini-PCI card, do you think I need the PCMCIA things working?

I have the same things of you in my kernel but nothing seems to work....  :Sad: 

What modules did you modprobe?

Thanks  :Laughing: 

----------

## widan

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> That's a Mini-PCI card, do you think I need the PCMCIA things working?

 

No. MiniPCI is the same as PCI (just smaller size), so no link with PCMCIA.

----------

## OpelBlitz

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *jeanfrancis wrote:*   That's a Mini-PCI card, do you think I need the PCMCIA things working? 
> 
> No. MiniPCI is the same as PCI (just smaller size), so no link with PCMCIA.

 

I know in the Latitude C400, the Dell TrueMobile 1150 is not a true MiniPCI card -- it operates as a PCMCIA/CardBus bridge.

----------

## tesaklebestift

I think OpelBlitz is right. It seems that the MiniPCI Slot is not a real PCI-Slot.

After a discussion with several people and many kernel-trys we come to this solution.

I think it is a good way (perhabs not the optimal, but working) to include all drivers in the kernel which are realated to your card. My configuration is for an Orinocco Card. Perhabs you have to include a few more modules in the kernel (try and error).

If this doesn't work try to include all drivers and then the system should recognize your card. If not......ok, then you have a problem. But I don't think that this will happen.

After recognizing your card, remove more and more drivers (why load more code if not necessary).

I don't inlcude any module with modprobe.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi !

I finally got it to work. Believe me or not, after LOT of time and tests, I found that I had to add the PCMCIA support for the Orinoco card. (it appeared after I checked the oricono driver, on another section).

So, I unmerged all what I emerged for PCMCIA modules, orinoco drivers, etc.  :Razz: 

Windoz said mi that was a MiniPCI card, but it seems that is not one  :Wink: 

Regards!

----------

